# Pregnant Elderly Mouse



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

A friend of mine who is only 15 took on 3 rescue mice and 1 of which was a castrated male :!:

Well today he has found 8 dead babies so either one of the ''girls'' isnt or the male wasnt castrated properly

The problem is which ever is a male it has gotten his old doe preggars  She is between 18 to 20 months and looks ready to drop ! So what is the likelyhood of her being able to birth safely ?

There are 6 girls alltogether that could be pregnant and they are going to be fostered in pairs by myself and another good friend who has mice 
The rescue the 3 came from are going to be contacted and i am going to suggest/Insist that they help to home the resulting babies.
So any advice you can offer would be greatfully appreciated.

Many thanks
Juliet xx


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

If the doe has had babies before, then she should be able to safely have them. 
Was it possible the male bred them before being fixed? 
was he allowed back with the females right away? (sometimes they can still be fertile for abit after being fixed)


----------



## Jammy (Jul 14, 2009)

No she is a pet doe and was never bred from !!
the babies were born 7 to 8 days ago and he has had the 3 new mice including the neutered male since 1st April and the mouse that is pregnant was introd to the other 3 with her cage mates about 2 and a weeks ago so it all fits in timewise and now this poor kid has possibly 6 pregnant mice !!
We do wonder if one of the 2 ''girls'' he got with the boy from the rescue were possibly mis sexed and maybe 1 is a entire male ?


----------

